# Floppy Disk Binary Copy



## Hannibal (11. November 2003)

Hallo

Ich sollte eine Diskette Binär kopieren können, also Komplett, davon unabhängig was darauf gespeicher ist. 

Auf der Diskette ist eine Datei, welche auf einem Windows rechner leider nicht sichtbar ist, und daher nicht kopiert werden kann.

Weiss mir jemand ein tool, welches mir ein genaues Backup einer Diskette erstellen kann?

Wäre sehr hilfreich

Danke


----------



## chibisuke (11. November 2003)

Nun da gibt es programme wie WinImage oder ähnliches, damit kannst du einfach eine diskette 1:1 kopieren...

Oder, Professioneller, und einfacher geht es mit dem programm XCopy aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch zu bekommen ist...


----------



## Hannibal (11. November 2003)

winimage is aber nid gratis oder?


----------



## tuxracer (11. November 2003)

Falls Du ne Linux CD zu hause hast, kannst Du das Rettungssystem starten.
falls nicht suag Dir tomsrtbt
unter folgendem Link

http://www.toms.net/rb/


Da nimmst Du die Dos Version

um das System auf Diskette zu kriegen musst Du nur im DOS oder im DOS MODUS(nicht in der Eingabeaufforderung, und nicht unter Win2000, sondern nur win98) die Install.bat ausführen, und ne leere Diskette einlegen.


nun hast Du ein MiniLinux auf Diskette


Dieses Bootest Du.

Dann musst Du mit 

mount -t vfat /dev/hdx  /mnt  

Deine Windows Partition verfügbar machen(wobei das x für Deine Partition steht, welche bei IDE a -d sein kann)
a= Master Primär
b= SlavePrimär
c= Master Sekundär
d= Slave Sekundär

nun musst Du Die Systemdiskette rausnehmen und Deine Image Diskette einlegen. Dann gibst Du

dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/mnt/irgendeinname

so hast Du den Inhalt der Diskette in ner Datei abgelegt, und Du kannst ne leere Diskette einschieben.

mit dd if=/mnt/obengebrauchtername of=/dev/fd0


bringst Du das Image wieder zurück auf die leere Diskette


----------

